# Happy birthday Aiden



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't believe its already been 4 years. We've done so much in the little time we've had, and I can't wait to see what else is in store for us.

This summer has been very busy for us, and we have been doing lots and lots of traveling to different clubs around the region for training. We've been to so many new places and are meeting awesome new people everywhere we go, and the last few weeks have really made me appreciate what an incredible dog Aiden has turned out to be. 

This is a dog that I was told would never be able to get an IPO1, and he has run 6 blinds at 4 different fields in the last 2 weeks alone. He is just about ready to trial for his IPO3, and looking back on the long road to get here really just blows my mind. 

I can take this anywhere at any time and he is solid as a rock. Its something that I really think I've taken for granted in the past. He is an incredible example of a nearly perfect dog for my new puppy to learn from, and I'm so glad he is around to show her the ropes. 

So happy birthday to my once in a lifetime dog. It gives me goosebumps to think of all that we are together as a team, and I've never been more excited for our future than I am now. 

Wish us luck for our upcoming trial! IPO3, here we come!


7/15/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


IMG_0546 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/30/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


7/10/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/29/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/29/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/29/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/27/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/20/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Aiden!! Wishing you all the best today and on your upcoming IPO3!

I love the last two photos!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Aiden! Today is Tuke and Zoey's birthday as well, they are 3. Good luck on your IPO3!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AIDEN!! Alot of b-days this week for members

Love the last pic running with his lil sis!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: To Aiden. and many,many more to come!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, and good luck but I'm sure you will do fine as always. :birthday:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Aiden!! You two are such an inspiration, and have accomplished so much! Good luck on your IPO3!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy birthday Aiden.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, gorgeous Aiden!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Aiden :birthday:
Good luck on your upcoming IPO3!!!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday Aiden!! You overachiever, you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Aiden! The second to last pic is my favorite.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Aiden is such an inspiration! Great looking boy! So happy to read about his progression! Good luck on the IPO3!


----------

